# Schnecken im Koiteich



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Koiteichler

Ich habe einen __ Schnecken freien Koipool und habe seit letztem Jahr Pflanzen in einem extra Becken, auch über Winter, die kommen im moment sehr gut und ich würde die gerne irgend wann, in meinen Pflanzfilter einsetzen , allerdings sind an den Pflanzen Schnecken ,was ja an sich nicht schlecht wäre aber was passiert mit den Schnecken im Koiteich wenn ich mal meine Koi behandeln muss (zB. mit FMC)

Sterben die dann ab und ich hab hunderte Leichen im Teich die dann vor sich hin gammeln ???

Gruss Patrick


----------



## willi1954 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken im Koiteich*

ich glaub, bevor die absterben, werden sie von den kois aufgefressen.


----------



## wp-3d (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken im Koiteich*

HI Patrick,

ein Koiteich mit Schnecken wird es wohl kaum geben, die sind schneller gefressen wie sie krabbeln können.


.


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken im Koiteich*

Hi Patrick,
Schnecken an sich sind nicht schlimm.

Ich hatte mal welche in meinem Filter in der IH, die den PH ordentlich aus dem Tritt gebracht haben.
Sie vermehrten sich dort ungezügelt und der KH Wert ist stetig gesunken.


----------



## Patrick K (2. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken im Koiteich*

das heist dann für mich bzw. meinen Teich besser keine Schnecken,das sie die Koi nicht überstehen ,damit könnte ich noch leben ,aber wenn sie meinen Filter und damit auch mein Helix besetzen mmmmmhhhh neeeee dann doch besser  nicht .

vorallem hab ich bedenken das ich meine Filterkammer,  dann des öffteren leeren muss um die Schnecken aus den Wasserdurchläufen zu bekommen 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

und dann beeinflussung der Wasserwerte und noch das problem mit der immer mal vorkommenten Behandlung mit Medi und das event. sterben der Millionen von Schnecken im Filter

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken im Koiteich*

wir haben von nem Nachbarn, der nen miniteich aufgegeben hat Schnecken geerbt , lauter Spitzschlammschnecken, teilweise locker 5 cm und grösser.... nach einige TAgen ward keine mehr gesehen... alle verputzt


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken im Koiteich*

Patrick,
im Teich sind sie sicher kein Problem.
Falls sie sich in den Filter flüchten, sind deine Bedenken schon gerechtfertigt. Dort können sie sich ja ungezügelt vermehren.

Ich würde aktuell etwas Muschelgrid in den Filter hängen, damit genügend KH vorhanden ist.


----------

